# no data on 'non verizon' fascinate



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

ok heres what I (my fiance







) have•
phone¬ Samsung fascinate
carrier¬ cricket
ROM¬ miui v4

heres the problem•
no data!








on gb miui and cm7 it took replacing the ppd runner in /system/bin from the mez build, setting permissions 
and
the all the contents from /system/etc/ppd, setting permissions
and
changing mcc and mnc to 310016 and carrier to cricket in the build props
AND FINALLY 
setting the apns correctly
followed by a reboot
and we'd have data









BUT

its not working anymore. 
I've tried everything I could think of, including flashing the entire mez ROM which gave me us cellular in the status bar, but verizon in the apns still








currently back on the fascinate build with the files from the mez pasted, and apns set... Im stuck here. if worse comes to worse I can flash an old miui but id rather figure out how to fix this than take the easy way out








BUT
my fiance isn't happy about having no data when we leave the house >_>
and neither is whichever one of the kids that gets stuck with her phone in the car >_>>_> hahaha
anyone know anything else I can try? thanks


----------



## K40t1x (Aug 1, 2011)

An issue that we used to deal with on Verizon was a lockout in the system after some changes. The main fixes were to either call, they would kick your phone off the system then put it back on, or you could use the esn of an inactivated phone on the website. During this power off the Fascinate, then reactivate the Fascinate.

This hasn't happened to me in some time, and I don't know if it was ever an issue with Cricket. Maybe another owner of a Cricket Fascinate would know more.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

K40t1x said:


> An issue that we used to deal with on Verizon was a lockout in the system after some changes. The main fixes were to either call, they would kick your phone off the system then put it back on, or you could use the esn of an inactivated phone on the website. During this power off the Fascinate, then reactivate the Fascinate.
> 
> This hasn't happened to me in some time, and I don't know if it was ever an issue with Cricket. Maybe another owner of a Cricket Fascinate would know more.


I guess I forgot to mention the ROM I'm having the problem with is miuiv4. I flashed the phone to cricket myself, and data works without anyon stock, superclean, power washed, etc. And it works with the ppd stuff on cm7, gb miui, and is currently working with aokp. But of course she wants the only ROM I can't figure out haha.
I flashed the mez aokp right to the phone, and everything worked fine, but towards the end of yesterday, com.process.media started fcing over and over, and then the theme chooser started flashing the screen and restarted the phone to never come back from a cm9 theme. Im flashing for the fasc. now, and ill swap the ppd files, and hopefully it works


----------



## jflorestit (Jun 14, 2012)

I flashed my fascinate to fassy21 ics from what I read somewhere in many pages is that this is the only version that should work with cricket. I tried fassy38 build which is the newest and data wouldn't work. AOPK fassy 21; http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17423-ics-android-open-kang-project-milestone-3-and-build-22/ Make sure you follow instructions, (#4 on the instructions) also you need to dowload and install the Teamhacksung build 2 before you istall fassy21!!!
To fix your data I found this in Cricket Users Forum; www.cricketusers.com/attachments/sprint-samsung-epic-4g/1342d1325574851-cyanogen-mod-7-2-0-rc0-i500_alt_carrier_data_fix.zip (I-500 alt carrier data fix.zip) run this at the same time you flash the rom and do the Gapps. You might want to look into GreenK45Pro (paid version) it's a data enabler this might just fix the issue you have now, I didn't think of this unitl now. I run it now and it makes everything work.

It took me several weeks to find everything to make it work. I'm not a professional flasher, I just do my own phones. Remember - I take no credit for anyone's work and I'm not responsible for bricking your fassy!!! I just located all the stuff.

Good Luck.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

jflorestit said:


> I flashed my fascinate to fassy21 ics from what I read somewhere in many pages is that this is the only version that should work with cricket. I tried fassy38 build which is the newest and data wouldn't work. AOPK fassy 21; http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17423-ics-android-open-kang-project-milestone-3-and-build-22/ Make sure you follow instructions, (#4 on the instructions) also you need to dowload and install the Teamhacksung build 2 before you istall fassy21!!!
> To fix your data I found this in Cricket Users Forum; www.cricketusers.com/attachments/sprint-samsung-epic-4g/1342d1325574851-cyanogen-mod-7-2-0-rc0-i500_alt_carrier_data_fix.zip (I-500 alt carrier data fix.zip) run this at the same time you flash the rom and do the Gapps. You might want to look into GreenK45Pro (paid version) it's a data enabler this might just fix the issue you have now, I didn't think of this unitl now. I run it now and it makes everything work.
> 
> It took me several weeks to find everything to make it work. I'm not a professional flasher, I just do my own phones. Remember - I take no credit for anyone's work and I'm not responsible for bricking your fassy!!! I just located all the stuff.
> ...


 ill check it out thanks!
for aokp I just flash the mez builds and everything works but data. I never did get it working on miuiv4 so I'll give this a try. thanks again


----------



## Cookiemonster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

Not sure if yo'uve tried the miui data fix zip. Saw it awhile back, but dont remember exacty what its for.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

Cookiemonster84 said:


> Not sure if yo'uve tried the miui data fix zip. Saw it awhile back, but dont remember exacty what its for.


 yeah I've learned my lesson flashing data zips.. 99 percent of the time when its a zip built for the particular rom it breaks my data since the phone is flashed to a different carrier. I think it's something in miuI preventing it from working, I had to quit updating the gb ones for the same reason. on the latest aokps, all I have to do is flash the mez build, I dont know what the deal is with verizon being locked on in the fascinate roms.


----------



## Cookiemonster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

Alright

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

